# Tell me your HG Foundation



## Tracey82 (Nov 18, 2009)

So I am on the search for a holy grail foundation and am wondering what everyone uses.  I get a very oily nose by the end of the day if i don't put powder on at least once.  I have tried Revlon Colourstay, Inglot Liquid, Napoleon Perdis stick foundation.  I also use Ingot primer.  Thanks


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 18, 2009)

Right now im using smashbox primer, bobby brown creamy concealer for my dark circles, nars sheer glow foundation, and mac's MSFN to powder.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 18, 2009)

I love MAC f+b but I'm very dry! Maybe try SFF?


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Tracy

I also get an oily nose by the end of the day if I dont primer.
I use Smashbox Light (for oily skin) and Make up for ever Mat Velvet and is working well for me.

I have been using Ben Nye translucent powder and is helping my make up survive through this November heatwave!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been using Smashbox photo finish oil free primer and it works great under my make up forever mat velvet foundation. My nose and cheek area get a little oily during the day too but I just use Mac blot powder and it instantly removes the oil from my face, works great! I only have to powder once. I was using Mac studio fix fluid but it tends to break me out and its got yellow undertones in it, I prefer the MUFE because of the pink undertones in my skin. But the MUFE is DEF my HG foundation, works great on oily skin and its water proof, its a little pricey but its worth it so if you get the chance you should try it out. HTH!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm pretty oily in the t zone and normal everywhere else but I like SFF. I find nothing keeps my nose matte though and blot 3 or 4 times a day but it's not a big deal!


----------



## sugarcakezie (Feb 3, 2010)

i am nc30....i really do like studio fix , but it feels really heavy on my skin...but nars sheer matte in stromboli is my hg...i have super oily and acne prone skin. its a good everyday foundation, but its so expensive i dont want to use it everyday!!!


----------



## munchkinite (Feb 3, 2010)

I second MUFE HD foundation - so many shades that I finally found a perfect match...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 3, 2010)

Until a few weeks ago I hadnt really found my HG foundation but now I can comfortably say it is MUFE Mat Velvet +

Only foundation I have ever used that controls my oiliness. Still get greasy, but not nearly as much as other foundations.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm still looking for my HG but I'm liking MUFE foundations, I'm really pale and find 115 in mat velvet+ to match pretty well, I just have odd skin though, its quite dry and flaky but also oily so not sure it would be right for me, I only had a small small sample.


----------



## indybrat (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been wanting to try MUFE HD but I hate that you can only order it online and I'm not entirely sure which shade I am.  What's the difference between that and their Mat+?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 5, 2010)

Mat Valvet + is a matte finish foundation that claims to also keep you matte looking during the day, so it is ideal for people with really oily skin like me. However it can be very drying, so I have noticed on areas of my face that arent oily, it has dried them out sometimes. It is a complete coverage foundation, so you have to apply it carefully so you dont look like a cake face. I just use my 187 and it gives a flawless finish. Covers bumps and imperfections well on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE HD is a medium to full coverage flawless finish foundation (the no-makeup makeup look - oh and i personally think it is only medium coverage, if that - it doesnt cover all my imperfections that well). It is meant to be oil free, but it is also meant to give you that dewy natural glowing look, so I end up like a big oil spill after a few hours with this on. However if you dont have oil issues, or your are meticulous at blotting and touching up, then it really does photograph well.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## indybrat (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you aussiemacluvrrr that helps a lot.  I think I'd be better with the HD.  I might see if I can get a sample before I shell out the $75 plus postage for it though.  I wish there was somewhere it Melbourne that stocked it.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah I agree, I wish Melb had a stockist. I had a few samples but the HD and F&B shades were WAY too dark. The only sample that was right was the Mat+ and the sample was tiny, enough for one application which for me isn't enough to see how my skin reacts to it.


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 7, 2010)

I have very sensitive skin so I have to be careful what I put on my face. 
I would say i have fair olive skin with medium redness in my cheeks. My skin is generally normal but tends to be on the more oily side of normal and I can be acne prone depending on the product. 

In the past I've tried; MAC, Maxfactor, NP, and Giorgio Armani..

The only one that doesn't feel heavy, clogg my skin and has buildable natural coverage is GA: FaceFabric Second Skin Nude Make up. I'm an N15 in mac, and take shade # 2 in GA. 

HTH.


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 3, 2010)

Bourjois healthy mix. Affordable, yummy, natural finish, great for oilier types, I am NC25-30 and I use No.53. Beat that MAC!)


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 17, 2010)

By the way, I would stay clear of Revlon, in my opinion their lipsticks are the only items worth buying from them.


----------



## kanne (Dec 17, 2010)

I love Clinique Even Better for my every day foundation. I just apply that over moisturiser and then use a loose powder (Max Factor) and it lasts all day, but I don't think you need to necessarily use powder, I just prefer to have matte skin and usually wear a powder blush. I also like the Bourjois 10hr Sleep Effect foundation, but it's very sheer and runny, however I love the glow it gives my skin. It definitely needs to be set with powder though, otherwise it literally stays wet on your skin.


----------



## saizine (Dec 17, 2010)

My HGs are definitely NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia for when I need more full coverage and Laura Mercier Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer when I don't need too much coverage.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 17, 2010)

Make Up For Ever Face and Body


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 18, 2010)

I had been on a search for my HG foundation for what seemed like forever! Right now I am using and loving Lancome Teint Miracle, and YSL Teint Resist!


----------



## jjjenko (Dec 18, 2010)

I love the MUFE HD... it's a perfect match for me. I set it with MSFN, but I want to try the HD powder


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 19, 2010)

I would love MUFE, except it's not for oily skin like mine.. If you are oily, it's really hard to find good foundation that has that fine balance b/w coverage, mattifying effect but still not being over drying..


----------



## seabird (Dec 19, 2010)

mac pro longwear. it's an amazing foundation.


----------



## voguelamb (Dec 22, 2010)

eurocentrix said:


> Bourjois healthy mix. Affordable, yummy, natural finish, great for oilier types, I am NC25-30 and I use No.53. Beat that MAC!)



_I second Bourjois Healthy Mix! i am NC15-20 and I get this in 51_

_I also am currently loving MAC Pro Longwear in NC20 - definately leaves a lighter feeling on the skin than Studio Fix and leaves me feeling less oily as I have oily combo skin._


----------



## chanelchic (Dec 28, 2010)

I wasn't a huge fan of MUFE HD - I found it was a really thin formula and was quite drying. 

  	My HG at the moment is MAC Pro Longwear - easily lasts 8 hours at work & then walking 20 mins home. Love it.


----------



## voguelamb (Jan 5, 2011)

I just ordered my 4 samples of MUFE from Media Makeup and I can't wait to try them - I ordered face and body, mat velvet & HD.

  	It's so annoying to have to go through these channels to test which shade/product is right for you!


----------

